# Boulder Canyon Wood report?



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone get out post flood from Wed night? Wondering about any new wood. 
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Clean through town. FRom above the park to 30th there are now new hazards. A rock has shifted in the big drop that feeds the damned pool at the top of the park. It's fine or even easier now, but may have implications for lower water.

Down a little from last night, but still chocolatey.

Curious to hear about the creek below 4 mile.

No one else on the creek tonight.


----------

